# ADG/ADA 120cm tank



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Some who saw the recent post of a brand new 90cm had inquired about the color of the rock and I noted how much it ages/matures in the tank over time. This is that same rock featured here in this 120cm ADG client installation. 
This layout keeps with my (new-found) emphasis on simplicity and the quest for a sort of "irreducible" quality. Of course I still have much to learn.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Another stellar layout Jeff. You always one-up yourself 

On another note, have you ever done any iwagumi layouts mainly with micro tenellus? Amano loves the stuff and I am thinking about using it primarily in my next layout. I'd love to hear any experiences or thoughts you may have on it.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Those rocks were orangy at the start?? ..neat!! The greenish patine that comes over them over time really makes them look amazing. Eager to see how the 90cm turns out.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Stunning scape Jeff! You've definitely discovered your own style.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks guys. 

Yes-- this is the same rock type as used in that 90cm recently posted. They change really nicely, which I have found to be true of many rocks/rock types. 

So if the character is good, sometimes you have think about how rocks might age if the initial color is not what you are after because all rock is going to change color under water and good light, etc. And we all know how hard it is to find good rock in the first place!


----------



## artemism3 (May 21, 2005)

Another great scape Jeff. I really appreciate the simple and may I say "airy" style. I really like the layout!


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks very natural Jeff , I like your tanks alote ^_^


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Here is a full system and some "space" shot. Please enjoy the fine view of beautiful ADA components.


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

Much better shot IMO, the location shot really gives a better feel for this scape, very very nice work.


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

That is one awesome tank. I love your layout.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

It's looks awesome at either angle, but I agree that the second shot gives you a much better feel for the depth of the scape. Your scapes are definitely convincing me to do a "minimalistic" scape next time around. They have a tranquility about them that seems to be hard to achieve with the constant trimming of a stem plant tank. I think I've had my fun with the stems for a bit :lol:


----------



## ReefJones (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice scape Jeff! I like it as much if not more seeing it from a normal view! I am eagerly waiting for you to make it out to Phoenix!
Reef


----------



## amitava (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi Jeff,

Fantastic layout. I can see Hair Grass, Anubius, Vals out there. What is the plant in central position ?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Beautiful. :O

Is that Nile Sand? Seems too cool for bright


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks all. 

The central plant is a Hygrophila species from Japan. I have never seen it available in the US or even from any of the Asian nurseries and have no idea what the name is. Luis Navarro was not able to identify it either, and he's usually pretty good at that. 

It was in many shops in Japan, but it always looked like cuttings brought in by a customer-- never in pots or formal bunches. It's really neat because it seems to have 2 distinct growth forms at the same time-- very broad, rounder leaves, but then with runner-like outgrowths that are very fine and much more pointed. Grows very easily. 

Steven-- it is indeed Bright Sand. I added a fresh top layer before this shoot.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Hygrophila "wavy" is what Luis swears it is.....regardless though a rare and nice looking plant.

Nice layout!


----------



## carb850 (Mar 7, 2007)

"She is a beaut Clark!"

..very nice!


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks again. 

Honestly I could not do it without ADA substrate. I absolutely swear by it, and will retire from planted tanks if I ever cannot get it or something identical to it. 

This tank used:
1- 6 liter bag ADA Power Sand Special "M" 
3- 9 liter bags AQUA SOIL AMAZONIA normal type
1- 15kg bag ADA BRIGHT SAND 
+ Tourmaline BC and extra BACTER 100 sprinkled eevenly over the bottom glass


----------



## FishandTurtleJunkie (Apr 14, 2007)

I am anxious to see it after some growth to see how the plants fill in. Very well done.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

jsenske said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> The central plant is a Hygrophila species from Japan. I have never seen it available in the US or even from any of the Asian nurseries and have no idea what the name is. Luis Navarro was not able to identify it either, and he's usually pretty good at that.
> 
> It was in many shops in Japan, but it always looked like cuttings brought in by a customer-- never in pots or formal bunches. It's really neat because it seems to have 2 distinct growth forms at the same time-- very broad, rounder leaves, but then with runner-like outgrowths that are very fine and much more pointed. Grows very easily.


The tank is stunning in its simplicity. The mixing of plants is very natural when compared to other scaping styles of sharply defined groupings of plants It seems much more difficult to mix and blend in a way that isn't awkward and unbalanced but as Jeff and others have so exquisitly demonstrated, it can be done!

It's funny you should mention a rare Hygro species because when I was buying a new bulb at the LFS the other night, the owner asked if I could ID a plant for him. It was sent to him as Blue Hygro. The leaves had the very pronounced veins of Sunset Hygro, but the leaves where a darker green (most hygros are a light/bright green) and came to a point. It certainly looked like a Hygro species, but I had to admit to the owner that I was stumped. Now that you guys have brought this up, I may go back there and buy the two bunches they had!

BTW, I love how the ADA equipment is nearly invisible. Even the lights you hardly notice. And Jeff, I still haven't gotten around to using my ADA stuff yet but now that I'm a single guy again, I should have -a lot- more time to concentrate on getting them set up.  Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

beautiful...specially second picture. I only have a little remark. Sand is too straight, if you try to mess it up a little the whole scape would get little more dramatic...


----------



## Suikei (May 5, 2007)

Hmmm . . . I think straight is better-- it's not distracting.

You have great Japanese style aquascaping Jeff


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Jeff increadible tank again. Are you having much algae problem's with having a bright white fourfront with nothing on it? I have a terrible time keeping the white sand in my little ADA tank White!!!


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

The rock combine with anubias giving a very attractive look!


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks again. 

Regarding the sand, After the tank is well established, I don't have too much trouble with the sand. I like to "stir" it just before I drain water at each water change (once per week). This keeps it looking nice, but I still need to add fresh sand once in a while (just a light top dressing) to maintain a cleaner look.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Beautiful, as always Jeff.

I simply love your style. The combination of clean cut/clinical look through the hardware and nature/organics through the 'scaping is a marvellous juxtaposition. 

A tribute to the ADA philosophy indeed.

With all your clients, do you have time for your own tanks?


----------

